# Not a bad Weekend over the Fullbodies



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Well for those of you that spent the time counting there are 98 in the picture we ended up finding 2 more birds the next morning on the field as we were picking up the spread so 100 bird day. Not to spectacular but the birds did finish nice. Numbers wise this was the best hunt I have been on but that doesn't really matter because I love being in the spread any day. We ended up only hunting 2 other days with fewer guys and ended up with 83 more in two days.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

How big of a spread?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

looks like alot of rossie's in there :beer: nice work guys


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Looks like a good hunt. Congrats!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gotta love being able to drive them into the field! Nice pic.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I duno about the hunt of a lifetime but it was fun...


----------



## pineapple (Apr 25, 2006)

If it was the hunt of a lifetime...I would probably just quit hunting if I were you. That many guys for that many birds...not a hunt of a "lifetime." However, it was pretty fun. 
On Monday...7 guys shot 43...okay shooting
On Tuesday...2 gentlemen shot their 40 before 11:30, in the same spread as the 43 but with better weather and less birds to work with; not to bad!!
43+40=83 not 97.


----------



## northerngoosehunter (Mar 22, 2006)

"Not to spectacular but the birds did finish nice. It was the hunt of a lifetime."

So was the hunt "not to spectacular" or was it "the hunt of a lifetime"?

I think you're trying to be modest and cocky in the same line and its not really working for you.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

way to tell him carlson


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats, alot of time and effort probably put in on your part


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I'll tell you one thing, I wouldn't want to set all those up.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

There I fixed it for you guys. Probably would have done better it there wouldn't have been better if there wouldn't have been 6 cars and 3 trailers on the upwind side of us. I think the first day (day pictured) there were right around 1100 decoys and 650 on the other two days.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

:beer: YEAh! Titty Tumblin! :beer:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

clarky!!! get out here this weekend for one last hunt!!!!!!
hang em low!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

At least 10 shooters. 

Wish we had a possie like that on more than a few occasions this spring. Looks like fun. :beer:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

it was cold...but a fun hunt!


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

It's nice to have two groups of guys that are willing to work together to hunt. There was 11 guys total but I would say there were an average of 8 in the spread during the day due to the cold weather and trips to town to get shells.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Last I heard you boys had hung it up for the season. I guess cold weather changed that. Way to save the tundra. 8)


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

That's almost $20,000 worth of decoys you hunted over!!! How do you afford it? I know you are college students from the pictures. I struggled to pay the beer bill when I was in college let alone a thousand decoys. Where do you guys work? I want to get a job there so I can afford to have a spread like that!! Hook me up. haha


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

i don't know about you fella's but half of the financial aid money I've recived for college went to hunting equipment. thats a low interest loan for alot of decoys!!! :beer:


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Well 5 of us are in college. Adam graduates in May with a degree in pharmacy and the rest of us basically traded off our windsocks from highschool to pay for our share. Work all summer to pay for our spring and fall it would realy sucks if we had other priorities. I should probably clarify that not alot of those decoys are mine. I saved my buddies alot of money by finding the deal and appreciate them taking me along. :lol:


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah, the 'ol college loan checks were always nice for hunting equipment......but then comes a wife, mortgage, vehicle payments, insurance for EVERYTHING it seems like, and whatever I might be missing put a huge damper on the "Decoy" account. :eyeroll: Enjoy it while you can....you have a heckuva spread to hunt over. :beer:


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

Heck, just get a job at Econo Foods, and you'll be set. :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

hahaha :rollin:


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

your darn right clark!!!

got a new job by the way i start on wednesday...ill tell ya more on the phone later


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

nice, Goose is finally coming out of retirement. :beer:


----------

